# First Time Kidding



## IowaOutdoorsMan (Apr 6, 2015)

My daughter and I have bought our first bred doe. She was put with the buck Oct 26th, so should be due around March 25th give or take. I just finished up the pen in the shed and plan to make it divided for when she is kidding. We are so excited for the kids to get here! This is the start of our herd. Any suggestions on the pen? I feed and water them inside and the hay feeder is outside.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks good. Not sure of your weather but you may need to feed hay inside.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Congrats!! I think if that pen will be divided in half it will be a bit too small? Are those both does?


----------



## IowaOutdoorsMan (Apr 6, 2015)

Redbarngoatfarm said:


> Congrats!! I think if that pen will be divided in half it will be a bit too small? Are those both does?


The brown was is a doe. The other is my daughters weather that she showed at the fair last year. The pen is 8x8 now. Divided would be 4x8. The hay is covered outside so it isn't getting wet.


----------



## IowaOutdoorsMan (Apr 6, 2015)

My doe is 72 days today! She is starting to look heavier and we are so excited for her to kid.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## IowaOutdoorsMan (Apr 6, 2015)

Here is an updated picture of our doe. This was taken 1-18-16. Sorry for the bad picture, I don't have a real good phone to take pics with. She has gotten bigger since we got her!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How exciting! What type of buck was she bred to?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## IowaOutdoorsMan (Apr 6, 2015)

SalteyLove said:


> How exciting! What type of buck was she bred to?


The buck is an black boer. Excited to see what she has for color!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh that could be a cool color combo


----------



## IowaOutdoorsMan (Apr 6, 2015)

Getting to about the last month for our doe! So excited! Will be giving her CD&T shot here in a couple weeks and then will be waiting! I "think" I felt the one of the kids move and possibly seen movement. Can't wait!


----------



## IowaOutdoorsMan (Apr 6, 2015)

Down to the last 25 days of her pregnancy! Really excited! Gave her a CD&T shot this week and plan to worm her when she is around a week out of having kids. Super excited!


----------



## IowaOutdoorsMan (Apr 6, 2015)

We are at day 129 for Peanut Butter now! Hopefully this warmer weather sticks around!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------

